# Pensacola offshore Trigger trip



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Shot out of the pass Saturday morning in search of our trigger limit before going Cobia fishing. Got our limit real quick and started searching for the Cobia. Had one pop 20 ft from the boat and of course the eel got tangled up and the fish spooked and dove down. But it was nice to see a fish never the less


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, Nice triggers!!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome Triggers!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some fine looking triggers !


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

How far out were you for the triggers?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

about 3 miles.


----------



## Gone_Fishin86 (Apr 1, 2015)

What kind of rigs and bait do you use for the triggers?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

just a dropper rig with two hooks. Almost like a heavier version of a pompano rig is the best way to describe it. swivel, hook......hook........weight on the bottom.


----------



## Gone_Fishin86 (Apr 1, 2015)

What bait do you use for the triggers?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

squid squid squid.


----------

